

Ask HN: Fighting spam on Craigslist any alternative? - obaid

I posted my macbook for sale on Craigslist (http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/bra/sys/1290256034.html) and all i have been getting is scammers emailing me and asking me to ship it to Nigeria..<p>so wondering which sites do you guys use besides Craigslist for selling electronics?<p>Thanks
======
indierockerboy
Many sites suffer from this sort of spam. It's all a form of advance-fee
fraud. I wonder if anyone has found an effective means to combat it --
logistical regression models, keyword filtering, etc.

